# GPS und Handy



## flor61 (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo Anglers,

ich bin seit heute neu im Forum und habe gleich ein Anliegen |supergri

Da ich in diesem Jahr unseren Stausee mit Boot extensiv beangeln werde, brauche ich ein GPS-Gerät. Ja klar, kein Problem, werdet Ihr sagen, gibt es. Nun will ich aber nicht mit 100-Millionen Teilen aufs Wasser fahren. Was ich immer dabei habe, ist ein Handy. 
Nun meine Frage: Welches frei-käufliche Handy (ohne Vertrag) ist als GPS-Gerät nutzbar, preiswert und für den Angler einfach auf dem Wasser zu bedienen? Ich brauche keine Karten. Ich muß mir nur die Angelstellen setzen können und später wiederfinden. Auch Routen zum Schleppen wären von Vorteil.
Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus

Petri Heil


----------



## vermesser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Beim Nokia N 78 funktioniert das problemlos. 

Und mit Google-Maps findest Du auch jedes noch so versteckte Gewässer.


----------



## carphunterhenning (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

ich glaube kein handy gps ist so genau um damit einen angelplatz zu makieren. ich habe das h2o von lowrance und selbst damit liege ich bis zu 2m daneben. denke mit handy kommt man wenn man glück hat im 10-20 m radius.


----------



## vermesser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Dem muss ich widersprechen: Beim N 78 ist die GPS Ortung so genau, daß ich auf Google-Maps sehe, in welchem Zimmer eines Hauses ich auf der Couch sitze.

Das liegt daran, daß Handys normalerweise DGPS verwenden, daß heißt, die Daten der Satelliten werden durch Daten von Bodenstationen über das Handynetz verfeinert. Damit erreicht man eine Genauigkeit von ca. 1m.

Ich kann Dir als gelernter Vermessungstechniker ganz sicher sagen, daß die Datenqualität hervorragend ist und sich vor professionellen Empfängern nicht zu verstecken braucht. 

Im Test gegen ein professionelles Vermessungsgerät zur Lagefestpunktaufnahme (ebenfalls mit Korrektur durch DGPS) ergab sich eine Differenz von maximal einem knappen Meter in den Koordinaten.

Voraussetzung ist Handyempfang, ein Datentarif (sonst wird es teuer) und möglichst freie Sicht zum Himmel.


----------



## vermesser (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*



carphunterhenning schrieb:


> ich glaube kein handy gps ist so genau um damit einen angelplatz zu makieren. ich habe das h2o von lowrance und selbst damit liege ich bis zu 2m daneben. denke mit handy kommt man wenn man glück hat im 10-20 m radius.



Dieses Gerät verwendet sicherlich kein DGPS, die maximal erreichbare Genauigkeit nur über Satelliten liegt ungefähr in dem Bereich von 1-2 m, ähnlich wie bei einem Navi.


----------



## luge (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hi,
ich nutze jetzt schon in der dritten Generation HTC Geräte und bin absolut zufrieden! Die passende Software dazu gibt es auch. Hab dazu auch einen Thread aufgemacht: GPS Software für Pocket PC

Hoffe es hilft dir!

Gruß Luge


----------



## flor61 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Mein Plan ist der, daß ich ein Händy zur Angelstellen- und Routenmarkierung auf dem offenen See nutzen kann. Dabei will ich aber keine Kosten beim Netzbetreiber erzeugen, da ich mit einer Preapaid-Karte telefoniere. Da ich in der Richtung völlig unwissend bin, mir aber kein extra Navi zulegen möchte, stelle ich hier diese Frage. Das ich ein neues Handy brauche, ist mir klar, auch daß ich es frei, also ohne Vertrag kaufen muß. Wegen der Genauigkeit sollte man nicht so pingelig sein. Wichtig ist meines erachtens, daß man den Angelbereich findet. Ein ganz genaues Bild muß dann das Echolot liefern

Vielen Dank und Petri Heil


----------



## flor61 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Scheint wohl ein technisches Thema zu sein, an das sich kaum einer ranwagt. Ich weiß, wenn ich in den Laden gehe ist für Geld alles machbar. Aber, verdammt noch mal, es muß doch möglich sein, die Technik in meinem Sinne zu nutzen, ohne daß die Netzbetreiber noch reicher werden.
Es wäre schön, wenn jemand, wie Egon Olsen, einen guten Plan hat.

Petri Heil


----------



## vermesser (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Dein Problem ist folgendes: Ein Handy hat die Karten wie z.B. Google-Maps nicht "onboard", also permanent gespeichert. Das heißt, es zieht permanent eine aktuelle Karte online aus dem Netz und stellt Deinen Standort da. Dafür zahlst Du an den Netzbetreiber für das Datenvolumen.

Reicht Dir rein die Koordinate Deines Angelplatzes aus, bleibe ich bei meiner Empfehlung Nokia N 78, dieses hat auch reine GPS Funktionen wie die Darstellung von Koordinaten, Streckenmessung, Geschwindigkeitsmessung usw. und Du kannst Punkte abspeichern.

MEINES Wissens nach werden dabei keine Daten aus dem Handynetz geladen.


----------



## flor61 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hallo Vermesser,

das war doch mal ´ne Ansage :m

Vielen Dank
&
Petri Heil

PS: hast Du meine PN erhalten?, wenn nicht, PN an mich.


----------



## Pauli1990 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hallo, 
ich benutze dafür auch mein Handy ist ein Nokia 5800, nicht eines der Neuesten Teile aber kann auch ziemlich viel. Damit kann man auch ohne im Netz zu sein die GPS-Daten speichern. 
Da kann man manuell in dem Programm wählen ob Online, oder Offline-Modus. (Zusätzlich würde man rechts unten die übertragenen kb`s sehen, im Offline Modus bleibt die Anzeige aber bei 0 kb)
Ich habe auch zusätzlich Google-Maps drauf wo man aber definitiv Verbindung zum Internet braucht.
Also mit den neueren Nokia`s ist dies meines Wissens nach möglich.

mfG Pauli


----------



## flor61 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hy Pauli1990,

danke, denn Eure Hinweise bringen mich, und bestimmt auch andere Angler, weiter.

Danke & Petri Heil


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Vorsicht, erkundige Dich genau. Nicht alle aktuellen Nokias können das...mein 6700 Classic kann das nicht, trotz GPS Empfänger und integriertem Navi. Dafür brauchst Du aber wieder einen Internetzugang.


----------



## flor61 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hy Vermesser,

danke für den Hinweis. Bevor ich nicht so ein Teil funktionell in der Hand hatte, geht eh kein Geld über den Tisch.

Mal ganz was anderes. Wie ist das Wetter bei Euch? Wir wollten auf Rügen zum Bernsteinfischen, dazu muß aber straffer Ostwind sein (Göhren). gern PN

Petri Heil


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Die Idee mit den Handy ist nicht schlecht, jedoch hab ich da so meine Bedenken 
wegen dem Akku. Wenn ich mein Navi (HTC Desire) laufen lasse ist die Batterie 
binnen 1-2 Stunden leer genuckelt.

Hier müsste auf jeden Fall noch eine externe Stromversorgung über die Echolotbatterie
oder so her.

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei dem Nokia ist, jedoch sollte man dieses auf jeden 
Fall vorher prüfen.


----------



## Yupii (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Kai, wenn das Wetter wieder mitspielt, testen wir das mal mit meinem Desire, angeschlossen an einer externen Stromversorgung ( Batterie fürs Echo und eine fürs Handy) und der Navionics Marine Karte auf Deinem Boot:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Logo! Für 12mm Normstecker hab ich auch einen Anschluss


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Na der Akku hält so 2-3 Stunden, wenn er voll ist. Kommt drauf an, wie man das nutzt.

Ich kenn das nur so, daß man ungefähr weiß, wo man hinwill und das Telefon nur die letzten hundert Meter einige Minuten als GPS Empfänger laufen lässt...sonst könnte das tatsächlich ein Problem werden. 

Obwohl...als Navi hält das Handy auch längere Strecken durch...von daher.

Notfalls Ersatzakku...kost ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## luge (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hi,
also die Sache mit Kosten bei Googlemaps ist net ganz richtig!
Wenn du Googlemaps nutzt, dann kostet es. Bei meinem Programm machst du aber am PC, mit einer Software, von Googlemaps Screenshots, welche automatisch mit den Positionsdaten versehen werden und dann aufs Handy geladen werden.
Das mit dem Akku könnte ein Problem geben.
Werde mal testen wie lange mein HTC Touch HD mit GPS hält.

Gruß Luge


----------



## pxrxx12 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Die GPS Genauigkeit, das hat Vermesser völlig recht, liegt mit dem "normalen" Sattelitenempfang zwischen 15m und 3 m je nach vorhandener Sattelitendichte. Genauigkeiten von einem Meter sind reine Wunschvorstellungen und vielleicht einmal mit Gallileo machbar. Wenn es denn ein Handy zur Navigation sein soll, kann ich nur einen Android Typen empfehlen, um nicht an Nokia Symbian Betriebssystem gebunden zu sein. Nokia Navigation ist letztlich keine, die ohne online Verbindung auskommt.
Schau dir einmal das Android Handy Nuevifone A50 von Garmin an, das auf reine onboard Navigation kann und mit Halterung fuer das Auto kommt. Die Halterung kann mit dem Klebepad auch prima auf dem Boot verwendet werden. Dickes Plus ist der HotFix GPS Empfaeger des A50, den man auch aus den Garmin GPS Geraeten kennt.
Riesen Vorteil des Android Betriebssystems: Man bekommt fuer ganz kleines Geld Marine Karten Software von Navionics *Navionics GOLD!!*. Ich habe z.B. fuer ganz Norwegen *49XG* ganze 19,90 Euro bezahlt, Fuer den Kartenplotter kosten diese Karte ca 300 Euro. Navionics Seekarten Karten werden mit fast weltweiter Deckung angeboten.
Eine Alternative waere auch ein Motorola Defy *wasser/staubdicht* mit kratzfestem Display. Das kann auch den Angleralltag ungeschuetzt ueberstehen.


----------



## Koghaheiner (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Für reines GPS Tracking geht auf der Nokia Schiene auch ganz gut AF Track.

http://www.afischer-online.de/sos/AFTrack/aftrack_de.html

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## flor61 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hallo Angel- und Technikfreunde,

erstmal vielen Dank für Eure rege Teilnahme an diesem thread.
 Aber ich muß Euch jetzt mal folgendes sagen. Ich als studierter Elektriker, einfach gestrickter Angler und Otto-Normal-Handynutzer steige nicht durch. Auch war ich am Samstag in zwei Läden, in denen Handys incl. Verträge angeboten werden. Als erstes wurde ich angeguckt wie Auto und zweitens wurde mir empfohlen, ein separates GPS zu nutzen. Na ja, soweit war ich ja schon. Das zeigt mir aber in Summe, daß sich wahrscheinlich noch keiner mit dieser Sache, sprich Handynutzung als einfaches GPS zum Markieren von Angelstellen und Schleppstrecken, beschäftigt hat, naturlich ohne zusätzliche Kosten. Mir scheint wichtig zu sein, daß die Technik, so sie denn funktioniert, auch einem Otto-Normal-Handynutzer erklärbar sein sollte. Ich weiß wie es ist, anderen "einfach zu verstehende Technik" zu erklären und hinterher festzustellen, man , der hat nichts kapiert. Ist ja logisch, Spezialwissen ist nicht Allgemeinwissen, das sollte man immer bedenken. Das war auch für mich ein Lernprozess.
Also, vieleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit, mit einfachen Worten die Technik zu erläutern, damit auch ich und damit die breite Masse in den Genuß Eures Wissens kommt.
Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis

Petri Heil


----------



## pxrxx12 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Wie stellst Du Dir das das denn vor?
Du möchtest eine Gebrauchsanweisung wofür?
Für welches Handy/Smartphone?
Für welches Betriebssystem?
Mit welcher Navigationssoftware und welchen Karten?
Da musst Du Dich schon entscheiden, was Du hast oder willst.
Vielleicht findest Du dann jemanden , der genau das Handy hat und damit auch navigiert.


----------



## Torsk (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

gibt so einige betriebssysteme und auch so einige, man sagt jetzt wohl apps...
ich hab immer noch auf meinem samsung pilot trekbuddy drauf, kann man sich z.b.mit mobile atlas creator selber kartensätze basteln, muß man aber nicht. das programm funzt auf vielen plattformen, da java-basierend.
läuft zumindest bei mir stabil .


----------



## flor61 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Ja paree 12, genau das ist mein Problem, und ich glaube, nicht nur meins.
1. Ich habe noch kein Handy mit dieser Funktion. Mein Plan war, statt einem GPS-Gerät ein Handy mit GPS-Funktion, besser ein GPS-Gerät mit Handyfunktion, zu kaufen.
2. Mit welcher Software, Betriebssystem oder App die ganze Choose läuft, ist mit als Nutzer Wurst, es muß funktionieren
3. Ich wollte keine zusätzlichen Kosten beim GPS-Nutzen erzeugen, da ich mit Karte telefoniere (sehr-wenig-Telefonierer)

Petri Heil


----------



## Torsk (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

wenn du nicht improvisieren willst und eine fertige lösung mit handy und navy suchst, siehe post #20...

ansonsten ein einfaches gps-handgerät.


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Ich denke, das was Du willst, funktioniert mit einigen Nokias, unter anderem dem von mir empfohlenen N 78, problemlos.

Du kannst dort Punkte einspeichern und ihnen Namen geben. Du kannst Dir Strecke und Geschwindigkeit anzeigen lassen und ich glaube, Du kannst Dich auch zu den Plätzen führen lassen per Pfeil.

Das funktioniert wie oben beschrieben rein über GPS, also ohne Kosten vom Netzbetreiber.

Was genau benötigst Du noch??


----------



## flor61 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hallo,

ich war gerade mal bei NOKIA unterwegs; Handytypen, Bedienungsanleitungen. Bei entsprechender Abwahl von Optionen im Handy-Menü sollte es gehen. So wie es ausschaut, sollte man sich noch das entsprechende, passende App besorgen.

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle User, die sich hier beteiligt haben.

Sollte noch einer ´nen Superplan haben, dann her damit. Was noch geil wäre, ein Video, wo die exakte Nutzung für Anfänger, oder Trottel wie mich, per Film gezeigt wird. Nebenbei könnt Ihr ja noch einen Fisch fangen :q

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## ThomasTh (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Also ich benutze das Nokia E71 zusammen mit den kostenlosen OVI-Maps zur Navigation mit dem Auto, funktioniert sehr gut auch nur mit dem internen GPS-Empfänger der keine Kosten verursacht. Musst halt in den GPS-Optionen angeben welches GPS (intern oder netzbasierend) Du nutzen willst. Für die letzten Meter bis zur Angelstelle kannst Du ja zwecks Genauigkeit kurz ins Netz gehen.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## flor61 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hallo Tom,

ich merke, wir nähern uns langsam der fischtechnischen Nutzung des Handys. Ausser Bilder machen und Erfolgmeldungen durchgeben sollten ja auch andere Sachen möglich sein.
Weil Du die letzten paar Meter ansprichst. Es geht mir ja garnicht um den letzten Meter. Mit der Rute kann man ja nochmal einen Bereich von, je nach Ködergewicht, 50m Umkreis abdecken. Wichtig ist doch nur, daß man auf dem See den Bereich trifft, den man will. Ich war gestern mal an unserem Stausee. Voll Hochwasser und zugefrohren. Selbst bei freiem Wasser ist die Orientierung echt schwer, zumal sich durch das Hochwasser die Landmarken ständig ändern. Also, ein bissel Eigeninitiative muß auch vom Angler zu erwarten sein und das Echlot tut sein Übriges.

Vielen Dank  :vik: und

Petri Heil


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*



ThomasTh schrieb:


> Also ich benutze das Nokia E71 zusammen mit den kostenlosen OVI-Maps zur Navigation mit dem Auto, funktioniert sehr gut auch nur mit dem internen GPS-Empfänger der keine Kosten verursacht. Musst halt in den GPS-Optionen angeben welches GPS (intern oder netzbasierend) Du nutzen willst. Für die letzten Meter bis zur Angelstelle kannst Du ja zwecks Genauigkeit kurz ins Netz gehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Das Problem bei OVI Maps ist aber meines Wissens oder meiner Version nach, daß man hier keine freien GPS Punkte setzen kann, um sich danach führen zu lassen. ODER?


----------



## vermesser (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hab das eben nochmal geprüft...man kann zwar bei Ovi einen Punkt auf der Karte als Ziel wählen...da er aber von einem Auto ausgeht, nimmt er die nächstgelegene Adresse als Ziel an, keinen freien Punkt in der Landschaft. Auf diesem Weg funktioniert das meines Erachtens nach nicht.


----------



## Oldmann (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hallo vermesser,ich habe das iphone 3gs 16GB.Was muß ich tun damit ich es auf dem Wasser (ich bin Angler) als GPS Gerät benutzen kann.|kopfkrat 
Ich danke im vorraus.​


----------



## michi12 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*



Oldmann schrieb:


> Hallo vermesser,ich habe das iphone 3gs 16GB.Was muß ich tun damit ich es auf dem Wasser (ich bin Angler) als GPS Gerät benutzen kann.|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Ich danke im vorraus.​


 Hallo,
schau mal hier http://www.schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=211010#post211010


----------



## vermesser (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*



Oldmann schrieb:


> Hallo vermesser,ich habe das iphone 3gs 16GB.Was muß ich tun damit ich es auf dem Wasser (ich bin Angler) als GPS Gerät benutzen kann.|kopfkrat
> Ich danke im vorraus.​



Leider kenne ich das Iphone nur vom Sehen. Eventuell gibts da doch bestimmt eine "App" für, oder? Meines Wissens nach hat das Teil ja einen integrierten GPS-Empfänger oder?

Ansonsten- läuft vielleicht auch Google Maps auf dem Ding? Dann könntest Du mit einem Google-Konto auch eigene Karten erstellen und Punkte frei in der Landschaft positionieren?


----------



## pxrxx12 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*



flor61 schrieb:


> Ja paree 12, genau das ist mein Problem, und ich glaube, nicht nur meins.
> 1. Ich habe noch kein Handy mit dieser Funktion. Mein Plan war, statt einem GPS-Gerät ein Handy mit GPS-Funktion, besser ein GPS-Gerät mit Handyfunktion, zu kaufen.
> 2. Mit welcher Software, Betriebssystem oder App die ganze Choose läuft, ist mit als Nutzer Wurst, es muß funktionieren
> 3. Ich wollte keine zusätzlichen Kosten beim GPS-Nutzen erzeugen, da ich mit Karte telefoniere (sehr-wenig-Telefonierer)
> ...



Dann ist die Sache doch relativ einfach:
Garmin nüvifone A50 ( 240 Euro)
Motorola Defy (280 Euro)

Garmin ist die beste Entscheidung , wenn es um die Navigation geht. Ist aber nicht spritzwasser-und staubgeschützt.
Müsste also eine wasserdichte Klarsichttasche (gibt es in allen Größen im Segelladen oder Netz) haben.

Motorola ist robust und für den Außeneinsatz geeignet. Bei häufigem Gebrauch auf Salzwasser wäre ich da aber auch skeptisch, was die Versprechen des Herstellers angehen..
Vorteil : Schneller Prozessor, ordentliche Empfangseigenschaften, und wie das Garmin auch mit allen Vorteilen des Android Markets.

Beide Smartphones sind mit Seekarten für ganz kleines Geld ( ab 9,90 Euro) zu füttern, die prima Navigation erlauben. Z.B. Track points setzen nach verschiedenen Kriterien (z.B. auch über GPS Positionseingabe), Tracks abspeichern und abfahren und allen seekartentypischen Zoomfunktion, wie man es von den Plottern her gewöhnt ist.
Ich habe bisher ein Garmin orgeon 450 als Backup verwendet, nehme nun aber das Smartphone, weil es die gleiche Kartensoftware ( Navionics) verwendet, wie der Plotter.

Nun ersetzt so ein Smartphone keinen Seekartenplotter, es ist aber durchaus, wie das Oregon zuvor, als Backup zu gebrauchen, wenn das Hauptgerät einmal ausfallen sollte.


----------



## flor61 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Danke für den Eintrag. Ich habe mir grad mal beide im Netz angeschaut. Motorola kannst du ja ins Wasser schmeißen, das ist o.K.
Also, noch mal Danke und

:vik:

Petri Heil


----------



## volkerm (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Moin,

wie lange hält denn so ein Handy- Akku bei GPS- Betrieb durch?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## HD4ever (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

kannst ja sonst mal boardie fischer696 (Sascha) antexten ...
der macht das auch gerade mit einem (wasserfesten) Motorrola Defy ... soll wohl gut gehen mit den Karten


----------



## Erik_D (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*



> Das zeigt mir aber in Summe, daß sich wahrscheinlich noch keiner mit dieser Sache, sprich Handynutzung als einfaches GPS zum Markieren von Angelstellen und Schleppstrecken, beschäftigt hat, naturlich ohne zusätzliche Kosten.



Dann guck mal nach einen vernünftigen Handy 

HTC Desire mit der ensprechenden (kostenlosen) App 'XXL Angeln' #6 
Da kannst du Fang- und Angelstellen mittels GPS markieren und leicht wiederfinden.


----------



## flor61 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Ja Männer, weiter so. Ich glaube, wir nähern uns langsam aber sicher dem Ziel.

Vielen Dank und
:vik:
Petri Heil


----------



## flor61 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hallo Leute,

auf Grund der Zugriffrate glaube ich, daß das Thema interessant ist, Deshalb schieb ich es durch meinen Eintrag nochmal nach Oben, vieleicht kommt ja noch mal ein Super-Interessanter-Eintrag dazu, der für viele von uns "überlebensnotwendig" ist :q

Vielen Dank
:vik:
Petri Heil


----------



## flor61 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Ja,

aus meiner Sicht wäre das "Motorola Defy" doch erste Wahl, oder? Ist Wasserdicht, hat GPS und sollte funkt´zen.
Hat von Euch jemand GPS-Erfahrung ohne Mehrkosten  mit diesem Teil?
Wenn ja,wäre Deine Erfahrungsmitteilung schön.

Petri Heil


----------



## helu (1. April 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Moin,
habe ein Motorola Defy Handy mit Android 2.1 BS.
Laufen die Navionics Karten auch Offline, und was heißt denn:
Das App kann sich selber ins Telefonnetz einwählen?
Um zu aktualisieren?
wäre schön wenn jemand Erfahrung damit hat wie das in der Praxis aussieht|wavey:.

LG Ludger


----------



## michi12 (5. April 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Hallo Ludger,
habe diese Frage auch schon in einem anderem Forum gestellt, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen. Ich habe mir trotzdem die Software runtergeladen und bis jetzt noch keine mehr kosten gehabt. Ich denke wenn es einen Hacken geben würde, hätte man diese auch schon im Forum gelese. #h


----------



## HD4ever (7. April 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

schaue nun auch mal nach einem smartphone ...
was habt ihr denn für Geräteempfehlungen ?
das Motorola Defy als outdoorversion scheint ja bestens zu sein, gibst sonst noch was gutes an wasserfesten smartphones ?


----------



## Sockeye (8. April 2011)

*AW: GPS und Handy*

Smartphones und Outdoor ist eine schwierige Kombination. Wenn man sich unbedingt ein zusätzliches Outdoorgerät sparen will, dann würde ich ein iPhone nehmen und ein Toughcase dazu. http://www.magellangps.com/Products/iPhone-Products/toughcase

Damit ist es:

- wasserdicht
- mit zusätzlichen Akkus versorgt (Stromverbauch bei GPS empfang ist nicht zu unterschätzen)
- einfach abzulesen und zu bedienen

VG
Sockeye


----------

